# 70 acre farm near Wheeling, WV



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Check this out -- I just stumbled across the listing on www.auctionzip.com. Haven't seen the place, don't know anything more about it, but it sure looks great, doesn't it?! 

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=490711&kwd=&zip=15050&category=0


----------

